# Ferret Needed



## alisong2008 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

I am looking to buy a ferret for my family home. Does anyone know where i can get one from in the West Midlands area?

If you have one for sale please call me on 07727117176 or email me [email protected]

Thanks very much

Alison Gollop


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

alisong2008 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to buy a ferret for my family home. Does anyone know where i can get one from in the West Midlands area?
> 
> ...


Pity you didn't post earler because I am parting with most of the hobs that have used over the past three years on exhibitions.

I may have some kits later in the year if you are interested


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Where in the mids are you as i know a good rescue there. It is in rugby and they have a few in at the min or if you can get to sheffield i run a rescue to. Pm me for more info


----------



## Dawnyf (Sep 17, 2008)

alisong2008 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to buy a ferret for my family home. Does anyone know where i can get one from in the West Midlands area?
> 
> ...


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Dawnyf said:


> alisong2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------

